# air recirculation button not working



## Juice916 (Jul 4, 2007)

hi guys, 

has anyone had this problem before. Looking at ways to try to troubleshoot.
Is there a way I can manually change the recirculation?

I did a couple of searches and didnt find anything.


----------

